# where would you go?



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

With the cold temps coming next week it looks like we will be getting ice on a lot of our lakes. So if we had good ice on all of our lakes what lake would you be on and what would you be fishing for? Excluding lake Erie! Mine would be on Berlin with a jiggin rap for walleye! Just love it!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

With the temps in the mid-high 40's the back to back days I don't know how well the ice will even be froze by the weekend.....HOPING IT IS THOUGH!!!!!! 

Im in NW ohio unfortunately so im not around any of the inland lakes but hoping to get out on the bay for some perch as long as it isn't chocolate milk like usual.....I just want to sit on some ice safely! :B:B:B


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Prolly would be fishing wingfoot or mogadore for crappie and gills. Tungsten jigs with a little atom plastic. If the fishing was tough id tie on a billfish Ogf Fly. Rods made by Revpilot and a schooley reel


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Springfield Lake. Its amazing at first ice. Big giant crappie and monster gills for the taking on the humps. Tails off mid late winter but early is amazing !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm going by first available. The old reservoir here in Attica is only about 6'-8' deep.... is usually the first to freeze (solid) in my area of upground lakes and first place i will try. Bluegill/crappie. The newer reservoir is the one i would much rather be on, but with the main basin over 20', it usually takes much longer to lock up.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Lovin' I have ice fished Springfield a few times but only found small crappie but found the catfish are very fun! I had a monster on for about 5 minutes before the hook pulled!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Moggie... Main lake road beds -perch.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I've been bugging a buddy to take me to his stocked trout spot. And my dad told me he knows a guy that knows a guy that can get us access to the "BIG" crappie spot at Berlin? Those are my two trips I'm looking forward too


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

My first trip will be to Mosquito lake for bluegill and crappie. I have a few new spots that I found this year fishing from the boat that I saved in my GPS. I would like to see if they work for ice fishing plus I still have my regular ice fishing spots there that usually produce pretty well.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Nimi for crappie will be my first trip I think.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Evinrude58 said:


> Nimi for crappie will be my first trip I think.


E58 do you like the shallow crappie bite there our the deep basin?? Seem to find better crappie deep! Just curious cause I've caught some good ones in c5


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Probably Nimi, seems to be a hot crappie bite every year at first ice especially in the evening.


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

mosquito lake will be my first hard water trip. fishing for walleye


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Fish2win I usually hit C5 don't know where else to find them at.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Me and fish2win have a heck of a catfish hole!!!!! With the occasional crappie mixed in 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

I hope the ice forms quick! I think my first trip will be at Nimi or Wingfoot searching for crappie. I also want to land my first walleye on the ice this year, but don't really know where to start. I have the week off, so hopefully we will have ice soon.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

Definitely Aquilla for me!! gills,perch and cats on the flag!


----------



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

Muzzy, Moggy or Wingfoot, my three personal favorites anyway, jigs and waxxies or minnows. Walleye, Gills, Perch, Crappie don't matter it all tastes better through the ice


----------

